

Zippy – Chosen "Best New App" on the App Store - livemyjourney
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/zippy-tasks-and-reminders/id789901295?ls=1&mt=8

======
livemyjourney
Would love to know what you all think of this app. It's made the "Best New
Apps" for Overall and Productivity. Great engagement stats over the past week
since launch. Now what do I do to keep the downloads going? Anyone have
experience from their app being featured?

